# Blinkende Schrift!



## envision (19. November 2003)

Hi,

ich wollte bei mir auf meiner HP im Newsbereich die News-Themenüberschriften blinken anzeigen. 

Es stellt sich nur folgendes Problem:

Ich habe bisher herrausgefunden, das man dies mit dem HTML-Coder oder mit CSS-Stylesheet in der folgenden Form hinbekommt:

1. <blink>....</blink>          
2. <font style="text-decoration=blink">.....</font>

Es stellt sich nur dann folgendes Problem. Leider unterstützt der IExplorer diese Funktion nicht. Zu mindestens blinkt die Schrift bei mir nicht so. Es kann ja sein, dass ich irgendwas falsch mache. 

Falls dies doch richtig ist, wie bekommt dann trotzdessen auch im IExplorer eine Blinkendeschrift hin.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Sinac (19. November 2003)

Soweit ich weiß unterstützt IE das nicht, dafür unterstützt z.B. Netscape keine Laufschrift...
Musste dann JavaScript oder Applet backen...


----------



## Fabian (19. November 2003)

Die erste Möglichkeit: Der Text bleibt durchgehend sichbar, doch ein sein "Rand" blinkt.

Script ins Head:
	
	
	



```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--
  function doFlash() {
    setInterval("txtDiv.filters.glow.enabled = !txtDiv.filters.glow.enabled", 700);
  }
// -->
</SCRIPT>
```
Body Tag:
	
	
	



```
<body onLoad="doFlash()">
```
Aufruf:
	
	
	



```
<DIV ID=txtDiv STYLE="width:400; filter:glow(color=gold, strength=2, enabled=0)">
<H1>Enter your blinking text here!</H1>
</DIV>
```

Zweitens: Selbst ist der Mann, Google hilft.

http://www.webstool.de/special/seite6d.html


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (19. November 2003)

Ein animiertes GIF wäre eine Scriptunabhängige und Crossbrowerkompatible Lösung.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von envision _
> *ich wollte bei mir auf meiner HP im Newsbereich die News-Themenüberschriften blinken anzeigen.
> *


Nein, das willst du nicht.   - Spass beiseite: Ich rate dir dringend von Blinkenden sachen ab - das verschreckt 99% der User und schafft sofort Assoziationen zu illegalen bzw FSK18 Seiten...

bye


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. November 2003)

Ich sag nur drei Worte:

· unproffesionell
· billig
· nervend


----------



## Sinac (19. November 2003)

Stimmt, sowas sieht man echt nur auf xxx-sites =)


----------



## envision (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *Ich sag nur drei Worte:
> 
> · unproffesionell
> ...




Was ist den daran unproffesionell wenn man im Newsbereich der wie folgt aussieht:

PicsBereich:      [Text................]
Linkbereich:       [Text................]

die unterstrichende Schrift als normal blinkend anzeigt! Es soll ja nur dem User direkt ins augefallen, in welchen Bereichen sich Neuerungen auf meiner Seite ergeben hat. 

Was soll daran unproffesionell sein


----------



## Tim C. (19. November 2003)

> Was soll daran unproffesionell sein ?


Das professionelle Seiten halt nicht blinken !
Es vermittelt einen gewissen Flair (eine mögliche Richtung sind hier die xxx-Seiten), den du i.d.R. nicht assoziieren möchtest.

Ich denke das wird auch in so ziemlich jedem Internet-Usability-Buch (oder fällts eher unter die Do's & Dont's (oder gehören die gar in ein Usability-Buch ? (Fragen über Fragen))) stehen, dass blinkende Texte so ziemlich das schäußlichste sind, was man seinem Besucher aufzwingen kann.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. November 2003)

Ich denke mal, das das schon gesagt wurde:

Das ist ein billiger Werbetrick der XXX-Sites, aber wenn Du Dich damit vergleichen willst... dein Ding - viel Spaß!


----------



## Michael Och (19. November 2003)

Ich kann dazu auch etwas kleines sagen:

Wenn ich das sehe ist das erste was ich tue, ich führe meine Maus zum x Knopf.
Aber wenn dir wiklich soo viel daran liegt, dann rat ich dir zu Flash, und dann kannst du es zu einem *.gif Exportieren. Ansonsten ImageReady obwohl das schwerer ist. Tschüss.

Gruß kingax


----------



## envision (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *Ich denke mal, das das schon gesagt wurde:
> 
> Das ist ein billiger Werbetrick der XXX-Sites, aber wenn Du Dich damit vergleichen willst... dein Ding - viel Spaß! *



Natürlich möchte ich mich nicht mit so einer xxx-Site vergleichen! Ich glaub ihr habt schon recht. Hab mir gerade mal angeschaut, wie das so aussieht und das ist wohl nicht so das wahre.

Habt mich überzeugt, wußte es halt nicht besser!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. November 2003)

Hier einmal ein der vielen Kurz Info Seiten für Dich:

http://www.oweiss.com/webdesign/webtips_dosanddonts.htm


----------



## Michael Och (19. November 2003)

So etwa würde das ja aussehen, wenn du nicht auf eine XXX-Seite gehen willst.
Und sowas wolltest du wirklich?






Also das ist wirklich Unprofessionel (ich weiß ich wiederhol uns)

Gruß kingax


----------



## envision (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horrorkid _
> *So etwa würde das ja aussehen, wenn du nicht auf eine XXX-Seite gehen willst.
> Und sowas wolltest du wirklich?
> 
> ...



Da hast du recht, das ist sch.....! Ich hab auch nie vorgehabt das es so ausehen soll, sondern lediglich sollte z.B. Neue Anderung in  Pics   (das unterstrichende) dann von schwarz in rot wechseln und zurück. Damit wollte ich erreichen, dass es halt mehr aufällt. Und nicht so aussehen wie dein Beispiel. Sondern lediglich die Schrift. Und dann nicht so aufdringlich und übertrieben. 

Ich habe ja vestanden, was ihr mir sagen wollt. Werd es nun nicht mehr so machen!


----------



## Michael Och (19. November 2003)

Meintest du so? 




Naja also das geht ja noch  Aber das andere ist wirklick aufdringlich...

Gruß kingax


----------



## Xaicon (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horrorkid _
> *Meintest du so?
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist wirklich noch im erträglichem Ramen, wenn nicht jeder Link so aussieht. 
Lässt sich auch gut per Javascript lösen, und bei Bedarf kann ich Dir (envision) auch so einen Script schreiben.
naja... aber für mich, oder meine Seiten wäre das nix, aber das tut hier ja nicht zur Sache...


----------



## envision (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Horrorkid _
> *Meintest du so?
> 
> 
> ...






> _Original geschrieben von Xaicon _
> *Das ist wirklich noch im erträglichem Ramen, wenn nicht jeder Link so aussieht.
> Lässt sich auch gut per Javascript lösen, und bei Bedarf kann ich Dir (envision) auch so einen Script schreiben.
> naja... aber für mich, oder meine Seiten wäre das nix, aber das tut hier ja nicht zur Sache...  *





Jepp, genauso hatte ich mir das Vorgstellt. Und nicht bei jedem Link, ich bin doch nicht doll! Sondern nur bei den Newsfällen!

Wäre klasse, wenn jmd da weiter helfen kann. Könntest du mir so ein Script schreiben Xaicon?

Gruß Fabo!


----------



## Xaicon (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von envision _
> *Könntest du mir so ein Script schreiben Xaicon?! *


Wenn Du vor mir auf die Knie fällst und um Hilfe winsels wie ein Hund dann ja... 
Nee, ich mach mich heute oder morgen mal an die Arbeit, und post den dann hier, wenn ich ihn hab...


----------



## envision (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Xaicon _
> *Wenn Du vor mir auf die Knie fällst und um Hilfe winsels wie ein Hund dann ja...
> Nee, ich mach mich heute oder morgen mal an die Arbeit, und post den dann hier, wenn ich ihn hab... *




Ok mach ich 

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Fabian (19. November 2003)

Ich kann das winseln nicht hören


----------



## Xaicon (21. November 2003)

Der Script, ist nun ferig.

Ganz einfach die Datei *testfade.js* runterladen, und entsprechend editieren: (für die Leute die sich nicht mit Hexfarben auskennen: KLICK)

```
var color1 = "FFFFFF"; //Startfarbe
var color2 = "000000"; //Endfarbe des ersten Zyklus
var wait = 1000;       //Zeit in "ms" bis der Script startet
var A = 20;            //Anzahl der Farbabstufungen pro Zyklus
var delay = 100;       //Zeit zwischen den einzelenen Farbabstufungen in "ms"
```
Die Datei dann auf den Webspace laden, und in der entspechenden Seite folgenden Aufruf, wie gewohnt im _HEAD_, eintragen. 

```
<script language="javascript" src="textfade.js"></script>
```
In den/die Link/s, der/die mit dem Effekt versehen werden soll, einfach *name="fade"* eintragen z.B:

```
<A HREF="blablabla.htm" name="fade" >Blabliblub</A>
```
Die Datei fadetext.js gibts >>HIER<<

Nun müsste das ganze funktionieren... wenn ich nix vergessen habe...  

ach ja: Bei Fragen, Fehlern, Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschläge, dummen Sprüchen und ähnliches klick >hier<

*[edit]:*
Aufgrund einer Scriptänderung wurde dieser Post berichtigt.
*[/edit]*


----------



## Fabian (21. November 2003)

Uii, nett


----------



## envision (21. November 2003)

Hei vielen Dank, werde es gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## envision (21. November 2003)

Mmh,

irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht! Hat das jemand schon mal ausprobiert?


----------



## envision (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von envision _
> *Mmh,
> 
> irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht! Hat das jemand schon mal ausprobiert? *



Ups, funktioniert jetzt doch, fragt mich aber nicht wieso denn doch jetzt plötzlich doch! Noch mal vielen Dank an Xaicon!


----------

